# Toshiba Satelite A200-IZF HDD Drivers



## aapostolov (Mar 17, 2008)

*Toshiba Satelite A200-1ZF HDD Drivers*

Hello, 
I bought Toshiba Satelite A200-1ZF Laptop recently and it came to me with installed Windows Vista, but I had problems with it and wanted to downgrade to Windows XP SP2, but when i launch the installation(with bootabe cd, blue screen and so on...) the setup of windows tells me that cannot find my HDD(cannot find any hdd). The model of the HDD is Hitachi HTS542516K9SA00. I tried to find drivers but i found only the Intel Matrix Storage Manager, whitch is run throught windows and cannot be used in windows install. Please someoone help me, tell me how can I install windows or where to find the drivers I need to complete the installation.
Best regards A. Apostolov


----------



## noentryco (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi,
It is because your hard drive is an SATA HDD, same with mine (Hitachi HTS542516k9sa00), i too want to "downgrade" to XP, but i cant find a driver for the Hitachi HTS542516k9sa00.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi All,
Try this driver:
http://eu.computers.toshiba-europe....earch&macId=&country=all&action=search&page=1
Hope this helps.
Bill


----------

